# really worried i dont know whats wrong with my dog



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

You need to take her to the vet. many will accept payment plans if you just explain your situation.


----------



## doggy1234 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sawyersmomma said:


> You need to take her to the vet. many will accept payment plans if you just explain your situation.


i've called all the vets near me and none accept payment plans  the cheapest for a dental is 300$ and my mom wont pay for it so i'm waiting for my scholarship money to get back so i can take her  do you think she's dying?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

One thing at a time. 

Chattering is a normal dog behavior, although it is usually related to sensory arousal (enthusiasm, excitement). Many dogs will chatter if you show them a favorite treat or toy. It is unlikely to be urgent, and unlikely to be related to the condition of her teeth.

All dogs "gray" as they age, usually only around the muzzle. But black poodles can get white hairs throughout their coats. At 8-1/2, I doubt this is premature aging. To increase her lifespan, keep her slender and get her dental work done as soon as you can.

I'll bet her anus is huge when she has to poop.  My mpoo is like that. Another reason would be impacted anal glands, which would be painful for her. She might "scoot" her bottom if that is the problem. This can be solved for her at the vet, usually under $25 to have them expressed. Do not let your groomer do it or try to do it yourself. Injuries to anal glands are PAINFUL and expensive.

There are things you can do to improve her quality of life.

Teeth - It sounds like you know a professional cleaning is needed, but you can do things now to prevent it from getting worse. Plus these will be good habits to maintain the dental work once you have it done. VetsLife dental gel is effective although dogs hate it. It is sometimes used for old dogs that cannot tolerate anesthesia for a dental procedures. It is the same product as the "as seen on TV" spray, except it is 6 times stronger. It is made by the same manufactuere. Daily toothe brushing helps. It won't remove the hard calculus (tartar) that is already there, but it will help prevent more from forming. Make sure you do NOT use human toothpaste as dogs will swallow it and it can make them sick. Rope toys and tied up old socks are good toys for cleaning teeth. RAW non-weight bearing bone is also great for teeth. There is risk with feeding bone, so please ask for all the details before you try it.

Fleas. Fleas suck. :/ Everyone will be happier when they are gone. Put your dog's plush toys, beds, couch pillows, bed pillows, blankets through the dryer on the highest setting to kill fleas eggs. If your poodle is the only pet in the house this is an economical solution: get Frontline Plus from your vet and use it as directed for 3 consec utive months. If it doesn't work there is a guarantee - you can get your money back or even have them send and exterminator to your home!! The guarantee is ONLY when you buy it from your vet. This is more cost-effective than treating your home and hoping for the best. I have seen a tremendous flea infestation wiped out by treating the 2 cats with Frontline+, they didn't have to treat the house at all. They wasted hundreds of dollars on home treatments first because Frontline was "too expensive".

Try calling vets further away also. Sometimes $10 of gas to get you outside of the city will save hundreds. My brother recently saved several hundred dollars this way on his dog's vet care.


----------



## doggy1234 (Aug 11, 2012)

tortoise said:


> One thing at a time.
> 
> Chattering is a normal dog behavior, although it is usually related to sensory arousal (enthusiasm, excitement). Many dogs will chatter if you show them a favorite treat or toy. It is unlikely to be urgent, and unlikely to be related to the condition of her teeth.
> 
> ...


do you think her teeth will kill her if i dont fix this in the next few weeks?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent advice from Tortoise. If your dog is eating well, no more lethargic than is to be expected in the hot weather, and generally not acting ill, I doubt she is in any immediate danger. Cleaning her teeth may help to reduce any infection, which is where the danger lies, so it is well worth starting immediately. I found that after several weeks of using a tartar softening gel really diligently every day I was able to flick most of the remaining tartar off with a finger nail. Your dog's teeth may be too far advanced for that, of course.

And treating the fleas is essential for all of you - Frontline Plus ensures the eggs don't hatch, so, as T says, after the generations now lurking in every nook and cranny hatch out and bite your dog, you will eventually be clear and should be able to stay that way. You do need Frontline Plus, though, not an over the counter treatment.


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Another piece of advice which may work; contact your local SPCA. If you explain the situation, they may be able to provide treatment at little or no cost. They will treat rather than have you surrender your dog.

Many of these organizations provide emergency help for circumstances such as these. Just remember to return their kindness by volunteering at the shelter.


----------



## doggy1234 (Aug 11, 2012)

fjm said:


> Excellent advice from Tortoise. If your dog is eating well, no more lethargic than is to be expected in the hot weather, and generally not acting ill, I doubt she is in any immediate danger. Cleaning her teeth may help to reduce any infection, which is where the danger lies, so it is well worth starting immediately. I found that after several weeks of using a tartar softening gel really diligently every day I was able to flick most of the remaining tartar off with a finger nail. Your dog's teeth may be too far advanced for that, of course.
> 
> And treating the fleas is essential for all of you - Frontline Plus ensures the eggs don't hatch, so, as T says, after the generations now lurking in every nook and cranny hatch out and bite your dog, you will eventually be clear and should be able to stay that way. You do need Frontline Plus, though, not an over the counter treatment.


i purchesed something called plaque off which has the same ingrediants as the petzlife spray but im afraid to use it because of the alcohol in it and ive read reviews saying it killed their dogs  i convinced my mother to get her some bone shaped dental chews today but shes only eating on one side of her mouth and after she chews for a minute and spits it out she chatters her teeth. so do you htink shes chattering bc her teeth problems?


----------



## doggy1234 (Aug 11, 2012)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Another piece of advice which may work; contact your local SPCA. If you explain the situation, they may be able to provide treatment at little or no cost. They will treat rather than have you surrender your dog.
> 
> Many of these organizations provide emergency help for circumstances such as these. Just remember to return their kindness by volunteering at the shelter.


okay thank you!! i will call an spca tomorrow  i went to a place called spa (safe place for animals) a few months ago for a check up but they were donation run and didnt have equipment for dental cleanings. would a spca be able to clean her teeth?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

doggy1234 said:


> shes only eating on one side of her mouth


I wouldn't worry too much abt cleaning at the moment . . that sounds like a tooth or maybe a gum problem. Take a good, close-up look at both on the side of the mouth that she's favouring. Look for an area that's the 'brownest'. The brown plaque build-up indicates which teeth are being used the least. 

Look there for a cracked tooth or one that's maybe even loose. If u can, wiggle some of those teeth. Carefully!! Don't get bitten! 

'Cos if one of them hurts her . . u'll get a response!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

doggy1234 said:


> i've called all the vets near me and none accept payment plans  the cheapest for a dental is 300$ and my mom wont pay for it so i'm waiting for my scholarship money to get back so i can take her  do you think she's dying?


Many groomers clean teeth for far less than that. Call around to groomers and ask about teeth cleaning services and then tell your mom about them. 

She really needs to go to the veterinarian. Is there a vet school within an hour of you? It is cheap to go to those. Also, call your local animal shelter and ask about vet clinics that would cost less or accept payment plans. They often know of several. 

Good luck! It doesn't sound like she is dying, but it sounds like she needs to see a doctor.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Dental care at vet schools is incredibly expensive, in my experience. I was quoted $1,200 for a simple extraction at the vet school and a local vet did it for $50. (I also had local quotes for $400 - $800 for the same procedure.)

Simply scaling the teeth is only consmetic. The danger to the dog's health is the infection in the gum and bone loss. I'm read some states have laws preventing groomers from cleaning teeth also. The most important part of dental cleaning is the part UNDER the gumline. When there is gum disease, it is extremely painful and cannot be treated without anesthesia. Dental work is not something a groomer or spca can do.

The OP has gotten good advice repeated in this thread and in PM. 

This dog did not get bad teeth overnight and I'm having a hard time understanding the urgency NOW. Something about this story doesn't seem right! 

It is good to be concerned about a pet's health and welfare. However, I get weary of giving advice - and seeing other give good advice - when it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

outwest said:


> Is there a vet school within an hour of you? It is cheap to go to those.


I don't know about other vet schools, but the U of Pa vet school is near me, and it is one of the more expensive places around here. Most people I know use them for very specialized care, but not for routine care. For routine care, you'll get a medical student working with a veterinarian who most likely is a very recent graduate. And it won't be cheap!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, sorry. There is a vet school very close to me and they are the cheapest.  I guess she should check first.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

> I'm having a hard time understanding the urgency NOW. Something about this story doesn't seem right!
> 
> ...


I am totally with Tortoise on this. That was my reason for not giving any advice. But, if somehow this IS legit, I can say that the advice so far given is very good and the OP should follow it.


----------



## doggy1234 (Aug 11, 2012)

tortoise said:


> Dental care at vet schools is incredibly expensive, in my experience. I was quoted $1,200 for a simple extraction at the vet school and a local vet did it for $50. (I also had local quotes for $400 - $800 for the same procedure.)
> 
> Simply scaling the teeth is only consmetic. The danger to the dog's health is the infection in the gum and bone loss. I'm read some states have laws preventing groomers from cleaning teeth also. The most important part of dental cleaning is the part UNDER the gumline. When there is gum disease, it is extremely painful and cannot be treated without anesthesia. Dental work is not something a groomer or spca can do.
> 
> ...


i didn't know how bad her teeth really were until she did the chattering which started this week. since she's only been doing it for a week & i looked in her mouth and she has so many lose teeth and plaque it's caused me to be very concerned because i don't want anything to happen to her. and since i'm now aware of the problem and the severity i wanted to get it taken care of as soon as possible before she gets any worse :banghead:


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

tortoise said:


> It is good to be concerned about a pet's health and welfare. However, I get weary of giving advice - and seeing other give good advice - when it falls on deaf ears.


The bottom line really is that this person's parents should be taking responsibility for their pet. That is hard to do without money, but I stand by the advice to call the humane society for help.


----------



## doggy1234 (Aug 11, 2012)

outwest said:


> The bottom line really is that this person's parents should be taking responsibility for their pet. That is hard to do without money, but I stand by the advice to call the humane society for help.


i've tried to get my mother to take her to get a dental multiple times but she never would and now her teeth are horrible.  but since i'm 19 now i feel really responsible for it and guilty bc i never brushed her teeth but i never had the money or means to get her a dental if my mother wouldnt let me


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

doggy1234 said:


> i've tried to get my mother to take her to get a dental multiple times but she never would and now her teeth are horrible.  but since i'm 19 now i feel really responsible for it and guilty bc i never brushed her teeth but i never had the money or means to get her a dental if my mother wouldnt let me


You are not responsible for your mother's decision, but I'm pleased to see that you care.


----------



## doggy1234 (Aug 11, 2012)

:frown:


tortoise said:


> You are not responsible for your mother's decision, but I'm pleased to see that you care.


but if i had just brushed her teeth her mouth wouldnt be so bad  & ive tried rope chews etc before but my dog doesn't like them and she's never like any other dog toys either. ive gotten something similiar to the vetzlife product a few months ago but i was afraid to use it because it had alcohol in it & ive seen reviews where its causen their pets to die. but ever since ive discovered the shape of her teeth it's really been worrying me & its all i can think about bc she means a lot to me and i dont want her to die because of this & im really afraid it's spread to the rest of her body & the teeth chattering is making me really concerned too because she just started doing it and im sure its her teeth because when i go to look in her mouth and open it wide or yawns or when she chews the dental things her teeth chatter more..  so instead of getting the ropes etc that i know she wont use i got my mom to get a dental chew bc i figured it might help some. :frown: & ive been calling vets for prices and even a simple cleaning is over 200 dollars and i know she needs extractions. i won't get money back from scholarships for at least a month and i'm afraid it'll be a lot worse by then if she's even alive


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

doggy1234 said:


> :frown:
> 
> but if i had just brushed her teeth her mouth wouldnt be so bad


That isn't necessarily true. Many small poodles have bad teeth. It is mostly hereditary. Far fewer large poodles have bad teeth. Most people do not brush their dogs teeth. This isn't your fault. I am happy you are willing to try and help her. I had a friend when I was about your age who traded volunteering at the shelter for a spay surgery for her dog. You could ask about that, too. It depends on where you live. Many places in the country have both a humane society run by the county and other ones run by different people. If your public one doesn't have any programs for helping you, ask about any other shelters near you, maybe in the next city.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

doggy1234 said:


> im sure its her teeth because when i go to look in her mouth and open it wide or yawns or when she chews the dental things her teeth chatter more..


It is more than possible that it is a reaction to pain in her jaw/teeth. My parents have an older cat that does the chattering as well as grinding his teeth and it turned out to be TMJ. The chattering was a response to the ache in his jaw.

About her health - while it is unlikely that the dog will die suddenly assuming she's eating and otherwise acting normal, you (and your mother) should know that not only can dental problems be incredibly painful, but without treatment of some kind, the infection in the dog's mouth will eventually become severe enough to enter the bloodstream and travel to other organs. Heart and kidneys are the most commonly affected. Infected organs will become permanently damaged and will shut down if things are left long enough. That will kill the dog.

The problem is that we can't diagnose how severe the oral disease is over the internet. For all we know, it could be a relatively mild case and need nothing more than a cleaning and maybe an extraction or two. Or, it could be very advanced with bone decay and already starting to affect organ function. Only a vet can diagnose that with a blood work-up and oral X-rays. 

There is something you might be able to do until you get the money for a proper dental treatment if you are really worried and your vet is willing. You might be able to get your vet to prescribe a preventative course of antibiotics for a couple of weeks. Hopefully, the antibiotics are cheap enough that you can afford them. Your vet should want the dog on antibiotics prior to (and after) a cleaning anyway - it would normally be a 10-14 day course of treatment. The antibiotics should help keep the infection from getting worse - or at least slow it down.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

If your vet would prescribe antibiotic in advance of dental work, have the prescription filled at a human pharmacy, if possible. When my fiance wrote out a script for a friend's dog, it would have been $200 to fill it at the clinic. I checked and it was on the $4 list at WalMart and he sent the script there for her to get it filled.


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

doggy1234 said:


> :frown:
> 
> but if i had just brushed her teeth her mouth wouldnt be so bad  & ive tried rope chews etc before but my dog doesn't like them and she's never like any other dog toys either. ive gotten something similiar to the vetzlife product a few months ago but i was afraid to use it because it had alcohol in it & ive seen reviews where its causen their pets to die. but ever since ive discovered the shape of her teeth it's really been worrying me & its all i can think about bc she means a lot to me and i dont want her to die because of this & im really afraid it's spread to the rest of her body & the teeth chattering is making me really concerned too because she just started doing it and im sure its her teeth because when i go to look in her mouth and open it wide or yawns or when she chews the dental things her teeth chatter more..  so instead of getting the ropes etc that i know she wont use i got my mom to get a dental chew bc i figured it might help some. :frown: & ive been calling vets for prices and even a simple cleaning is over 200 dollars and i know she needs extractions. i won't get money back from scholarships for at least a month and i'm afraid it'll be a lot worse by then if she's even alive


I think all the advice that has been given is great however from your post you seem very frantic and anxious and right now you need to be objective. As a minor it was not your responsibility to care for the dog or make sure his medical needs were met. Now that you are an adult and you have decided to see to your dogs health (which is admirable) you need to calm down and objectively do some research to see the best way to attack the issue. Look up the things that have been mentioned in the thread and once you find a way to get her checked out and treated then make a plan to get it done. The more frantic you are with your dog (especially a toy because they are easily unnerved and sensitive) the more your dog will pick up on that. Also, if your dog has made it to the age of 8 without proper medical or hygenic care taking a few days to do some research to get the care needed at a cost you can afford will not make much difference on the dogs state of health especially if the dog really is eating, drinking, and eliminating waste normally.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

People here are very experienced but it is hard to diagnose a dog via the internet. Your own alarm has me convinced you need to get your dog to a vet. You won't be able to get antibiotics without that anyway unless you already have a good relationship with a vet. Are you sure you can't find a more affordable vet? Rates vary a lot. In this recession, vets' incomes are down (my brother is one...) and they should be a little more flexible about rates and payment. You can get rates over the phone for exams, extractions, and bloodwork so it is not all a deep dark mystery. Please don't wait until it is a real crisis and you are forced to go to one of those 24/7 hospitals that charge thousands of dollars for emergency care. 

Can you babysit or mow lawns to cover part of the cost? Work off part of the vet bill by doing office chores? Get your mom or another relative to float you a loan till your scholarship money comes in? There have to be some options.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

The fact that you haven't been able to care for your dog's teeth isn't your fault, as others have said. And toys are notorious for having bad teeth, I'm keeping a hawk's eye on my pups teeth! But thank you for stepping up and taking on the responsibility to get her mouth fixed up.  I really do not think that your baby will die in a few weeks or a month from this, unless her organs are failing from infection as we speak. I doubt they are, you would be noticing other problems such as reluctance to eat or a lack of energy. So don't panic! Call all the vets in your area and those within an hour or so. Get quotes, make sure you explain your situation. See if you can get someone to work out a payment plan. Many times if you push and stress that your pet is in pain (she is...teeth chattering is a reaction to pain) and that she is older someone will give in. Can your mom lend you some money and you pay her back? Could you get a job, even a temporary one? You could probably earn the money within a month if you put your mind to it.  Do you have something of value you would be willing to sell?


----------

